# Rome 390 Boss Bindings Sizing?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

They will probably be big for the S/M and small for the L/XL. I went from 8.5 Burton Rulers to 10.0 DC Scouts and I have the S/M bosses. They are pretty much maxed out and fit all right. I'd say go with the S/M.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You got size 10 DCs in a S/M Rome binding?!! Wow! I can barely get a size 9 F series boot in a S/M set of Targas.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

DC5R said:


> You got size 10 DCs in a S/M Rome binding?!! Wow! I can barely get a size 9 F series boot in a S/M set of Targas.


DC makes tiny boots. Like I said, I was wearing size 8.5 burtons before these and my feet did not grow after getting the burtons. I do have more toe room, but not a lot.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Ask Leo, I think he has a 9.5 Burton boot in a l/xl and could tell you if a 8.5 will work. My guess is you want the s/m.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Leo bump. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read the other thread where we discussed sizing and it looks like Leo fit a 9.5 Hail into a l/xl.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/37407-review-rome-390-bosses-2.html


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> Leo bump. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hi! 

Burton Ions have shrinkage so your size 8.5 has the girth of a 7.5 boot. Length of course is still the same as no amount of tech is going to change your actual foot size 

So all signs point to S/M sir. I can't stress this enough, make sure you read the instruction manual thoroughly. There are lots of adjustments that you can do to them.

I convinced Snowjab to fiddle with his Targas more before selling them and he did. Now he loves them. I swear, if everyone having sizing problems with the Bosses lived around me, I'd visit each one and set them up myself :laugh::laugh::laugh:

If I can fit my very low profile 9.5 Hails in a L/XL, I'll be darned if I can't fit size 10.5 DC boots in them. 

So the moral of my story is, I recommend the S/M. Have fun adjusting that ankle strap first time around. Locking the inner tab into place is a mofo the first time around. I highly suggest you wear some leather gloves or something to help relieve your thumb of some of the abuse haha.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

these bindings sound like a dangerous undertaking lol.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> these bindings sound like a dangerous undertaking lol.


Don't be scurred. If you know how to operate a screwdriver you'll be fine. It'll might take 15 mins or so to set them up, but once you do they are magic.

I used to be a die hard Ride guy, but after one day in my Targas I went and got some some 390 Bosses. I don't see myself ever going away from Rome binders.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> these bindings sound like a dangerous undertaking lol.


They really aren't that bad. They took a while to set up and like Leo said, adjusting the ankle strap the first time is a bitch. I had my boot on with my foot in the binding, that really helped. As for comfort, it took me several trips to really dial in the binding, but now I couldn't be happier. This past weekend I rode all day without having to try and adjust something or having to stop cause my foot hurt. My biggest complaint now is that theres no more black paint on the damn things!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

If your boots are the same size as mine, I would go with union forces. The only thing the bosses have over forces is canter footbeds, while the forces have a better fit and better ratchets.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I would be lying if I said one of the main attractions for me wasn't the cant system... I've got a BAD left knee.. and it gets a lot of work done to it on the daily when I'm ripping it up on the hill...


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> I would be lying if I said one of the main attractions for me wasn't the cant system... I've got a BAD left knee.. and it gets a lot of work done to it on the daily when I'm ripping it up on the hill...


The cant bed makes a difference. Right now I have the 2 degree set up on my sierrascope with a 15/-15 duck stance and ~20in width. At the end of the day it feels better, but still sore from thrashing all day. Theres a noticeable difference when riding my other setup for a day (cartels on a nitro, same stance). I was thinking about trying 12/-12 to try to alleviate more pain.


----------



## drc13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just bumping this thread up as I'm having a bit of a stress out at the moment.

I placed an online order for the 2012 Rome Boss bindings the other day. Based off Romes sizing chart on their website I went with the S/M size for my 2011 Burton Ruler size 9.5 (believe they have shrinkage tech)

I then started browsing these forums and see people having nightmares with sizing and the chart may not be all that accurate.

Am I going to be completely out of luck with the S/M?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much man, it's the middle of July so I doubt you're gonna be riding on em soon anyway. I ordered some s/m 390s for my size 9 ride anthem boots and they ended up being too small.

Shipped em back for free and got the l/xl bindings two days later. They fit perfectly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

drc13 said:


> Just bumping this thread up as I'm having a bit of a stress out at the moment.
> 
> I placed an online order for the 2012 Rome Boss bindings the other day. Based off Romes sizing chart on their website I went with the S/M size for my 2011 Burton Ruler size 9.5 (believe they have shrinkage tech)
> 
> ...


I have size 9.5 Burton Hails with shrinkage as well. And yes, your boots have shrinkage. I went with the L/XL Rome 390 bosses. I had issues initially, but have since solved them. If I could redo my sizing choice, I would have went with the S/M.

Burton's shrinkage tech really does what it's supposed to. Just max out your settings on the bindings. Make sure the ladders for your toe straps are set in the forward position. Move the heelcup to the correct position for 9.5.


----------



## drc13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Frozen said:


> I wouldn't worry too much man, it's the middle of July so I doubt you're gonna be riding on em soon anyway. I ordered some s/m 390s for my size 9 ride anthem boots and they ended up being too small.
> 
> Shipped em back for free and got the l/xl bindings two days later. They fit perfectly.


I'm actually in Australia so it's currently part of our very short snow season.

It also makes the shipping/returning thing tricky as they are coming from the USA. It is possible if I get onto it before they leave the USA it will cost me a bit of money/time but I'd rather that than bindings that don't fit.



Leo said:


> I have size 9.5 Burton Hails with shrinkage as well. And yes, your boots have shrinkage. I went with the L/XL Rome 390 bosses. I had issues initially, but have since solved them. If I could redo my sizing choice, I would have went with the S/M.
> 
> Burton's shrinkage tech really does what it's supposed to. Just max out your settings on the bindings. Make sure the ladders for your toe straps are set in the forward position. Move the heelcup to the correct position for 9.5.


Hi Leo

Glad you noticed this post as it was some of your other posts that really got me thinking.

I have to say I'm surprised by your answer I was pretty sure you would recommend the L/XL from your previous posts. I appreciate your honesty on the matter though.

Could I ask you to expand why you would go S/M next time rather than the L/XL considering with adjustments you got the L/XL fitting well? What do you find lacking in the L/XL. 

A point I read of yours in another post was what happens if my next pair of boots don't have shrinkage which I thought was a good point.

Did you have to switch any parts i.e shorter straps etc?

I actually just received a reply from Rome email support and interestingly they recommend the L/XL to play it safe.

My S/M are currently in transit but I can still do a last minute swap it will just cost me some time/money.

Thanks again.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a spare pair of new and unused Rome 390 Bosses in L/XL here in Asia. If things do not work out with the ones you ordered, I could be convinced to part with them if you are in a bind.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm interested in getting the 390 Boss over the Flux TT30 due to the more customization the Bosses offer. I have a 8.5 Kaiju boot so I assume to go with the S/M?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

drc13 said:


> I'm actually in Australia so it's currently part of our very short snow season.
> 
> It also makes the shipping/returning thing tricky as they are coming from the USA. It is possible if I get onto it before they leave the USA it will cost me a bit of money/time but I'd rather that than bindings that don't fit.
> 
> ...


My main reason for the change of hear this the Test Fest from this year that I attended. I tried a bevy of bindings in Medium. I was much happier with the fit from Burton to K2. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm still happy with my 390 Bosses. I just now prefer medium sized bindings because of the extra response I get from them. 

I would try the S/M out with the settings maxed first to see how you like the fit. Since you have the option for a L/XL, you really have nothing to lose aside from shipping.

As for spare parts, I did have to replace the ladders on the toe straps. I got buckles in case as well. It wasn't a length issue though. My stock ladders didn't lock into position due to a minor imperfection.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got myself a pair of 390 Boss' that recently came in :thumbsup: Mine are L/XL, I wear K2 Maysis 10.5, and they fit pretty damn snug. The adjustments may seem overwhelming, but the end result is well worth it


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> I just got myself a pair of 390 Boss' that recently came in :thumbsup: Mine are L/XL, I wear K2 Maysis 10.5, and they fit pretty damn snug. The adjustments may seem overwhelming, but the end result is well worth it


I second the overwhelming part. It literally took me 2 hours to set mine up the first time. Add to that the several days to dial them in further after riding them.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

My S/M 390 Boss' came today, and luckily for me every thing was already set up for my 8.5 size Nike Kaiju boot in the medium settings (for 6-8 size boots). These bindings are perfect for my Kaiju's; they fit snug. All I did was move the toe strap to the forward position. But I won't find out until after I actually get to use them on the mountain if I actually need to adjust anything. And that isn't for another 3-4 months...


----------



## drc13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a quick update, I ended up returning the S/M (before they made it to Australia) and played it safe with the L/XL (didn't want to worry about the next boots I get)

I spent a few hours the other night setting up the bindings moving the heel cup forward and toe strap back. Good news is after a really quick boot test they seem to tighten up nicely on them (haven't tried standing in them yet).

I'll hopefully be riding in them over the weekend.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

drc13 said:


> I'll hopefully be riding in them over the weekend.


I'm so jealous...


----------



## muzz (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen a lot of great reviews about these bindings but after reading this thread I don't think they are for me. If people are maxing out l/xl with size 9 boots then i can't see them working for size 12 boots. I'm looking to change out the flows as they are getting a little old and its time for an upgrade.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

muzz said:


> I've seen a lot of great reviews about these bindings but after reading this thread I don't think they are for me. If people are maxing out l/xl with size 9 boots then i can't see them working for size 12 boots. I'm looking to change out the flows as they are getting a little old and its time for an upgrade.


Did you actually read the thread? People were maxing out the S/M size version with size 9 (or so) boots. The L/XL ones go much larger - mine are not even at the middle settings with size 10 boots (and those are Vans Fargos which are very bulky, more like a normal size 10.5 and a size 11-11.5 for a reduced footprint boot).
They will easily accommodate your size 12s.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I got them working with my size 12 Deeluxe Alpha boot without shrink-tech. There was no problem at all.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't speak too much about shrink tech but I'm fairly certain the 390 bosses S/M and L/XL overlap around the men's 9-9.5 right? I wear a 9.5 and picked up the Ls last week.


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

i just got my 9 boots and my 390 boss L/XL pretty much maxed out with the toe strap..Hopefully it'll stay tight on the mountain.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tspkenneth said:


> i just got my 9 boots and my 390 boss L/XL pretty much maxed out with the toe strap..Hopefully it'll stay tight on the mountain.


I presume by "maxed out" you mean fully cranked on in order to get it tight (as opposed to the more common usage of it being at maximum extension)?
Have you adjusted the heel hoop at at all?


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

My bad. Yea max cranked tight. I've made all the adjustments to make the binding its smallest size. I'll have to check again to make sure the toe straps are on the back setting


----------

